# Betty or Veronica?



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Time to settle this debate!


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2016)

No question Betty



.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I always liked and felt sorry for Veronica.  Misunderstood.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Hmmm..... blonde versus brunette....  I'm gonna go with.....


Ginger.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I was waiting for someone to say Jughead...


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 22, 2016)

Ginger


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

look this is not open for other options.  You have to choose


----------



## Muhammed (Feb 22, 2016)

Mary Ann


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> look this is not open for other options.  You have to choose



So Betty AND Veronica is off the table?

Dammit.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

.... okay then... 

JOSIE or DAPHNE?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > look this is not open for other options.  You have to choose
> ...



well you can choose both, but you have to at least state a preference...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh...my mistake

I thought it was Betty or Wilma

Can I vote again?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > look this is not open for other options.  You have to choose
> ...



Depends on uh, how big your table is.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Oh...my mistake
> 
> I thought it was Betty or Wilma
> 
> Can I vote again?



That's another good one.

Lucy or Ethel?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Oh...my mistake
> 
> I thought it was Betty or Wilma
> 
> Can I vote again?



Betty is much cuter than Wilma, I agree.
And... Wilma is a red head!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...my mistake
> ...



gross


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

fine... I'll play along...


Laverne or Shirley?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Preferences shift with the moment though.  Go wit da flow of da moment.  Nobody should feel left out.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> fine... I'll play along...
> 
> 
> Laverne or Shirley?



What about you?

Archie, Reggie or Jughead?
Fred or Barney?
Andy or Barney?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Everything in life is a competition.
Men had making things final


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I was waiting for someone to say Jughead...


GT is on another thread.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... okay then...
> 
> JOSIE or DAPHNE?
> 
> View attachment 64422 View attachment 64423




yes


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > fine... I'll play along...
> ...




*Reggie ($$)
Fred (Barney's too nice)
Andy* (really?) - both are very unattractive tho


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Awright awright, here's my preference:

Betty, Veronica, Ginger, Marianne, and a player to be named later.

Which would probably be .... Samantha Stevens.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for someone to say Jughead...
> ...



yeah flirting with aaronleland and his other homies (with the wildcard female fan as well)


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Oh...my mistake
> ...






Bonzi said:


> And... Wilma is a red head!



You're right.

She was voiced by Jean Vander Pyl


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I will almost always take the brunette guy over the blonde....

e.g.

STARSKY (over Hutch)
SPOCK (over Kirk)
PONCH (over John)
KELLY (over Jill) - Charlie's Angels


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I've always been a brunette or a redhead guy, so Veronica.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I will almost always take the brunette guy over the blonde....
> 
> e.g.
> 
> ...



I figured you'd go for Moose


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



Racist.


----------



## Kosh (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> .... okay then...
> 
> JOSIE or DAPHNE?
> 
> View attachment 64422 View attachment 64423



Both!!


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I will almost always take the brunette guy over the blonde....
> ...



I like slim, tall men with brown or black hair.... 

Someone like CHRISTIAN BALE   <...sigh ....>


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

but he's not a cartoon character


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2016)

Jan or Marcia?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> but he's not a cartoon character




Who?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



actually there is a certain attractiveness to Danny DeVito...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Jan or Marcia?



Jan - esp. as she got older.... Marcia is overrated


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I always liked Wolverine... massive crush on him....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Jan or Marcia?



Jan, no question.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > but he's not a cartoon character
> ...



Christian Bale   (the man I want to marry...) Actually, I hear he's an asshole, but i seem to be attracted to men who are assholes.... so it fits....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Ah, that's why you're on this forum.  I get it.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > WillHaftawaite said:
> ...



seriously it's so sad.... at least I don't have to live with you guys.... (scary!)


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



When the hell did Blondes become a race?


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I got the joke, was trying to set you up for a Blonde Joke retort, but you missed it.

and now the moment is over.....


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



What was my line?   

I don't have a script.  Ginger's sitting on it.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Jan or Marcia?
> ...



They are both children you perv.....You are supposed to answer Alice


----------



## Hugo Furst (Feb 22, 2016)

pogo had a moment once, back in 1972.

It was the butler, with a lead pipe, in the hallway.

Only Clue he ever got right.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I would have figured your improv skillz would be better. 


mmmm.....Ginger.....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I was waiting for someone to say Jughead...
> ...


My dick will eventually make its way out of your mouth but walking backwards against such a tight grip is a LONG process, oldfukk


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Shes not a fan. Shes a close friend of mine. Dark Fury posts are all sucker shit, when will the internet catch the fuck up.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

men are SOOOOO dumb


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

... and only the smart men will agree with me


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> men are SOOOOO dumb


You know, every time I get a quarter of an eighth of a centimeter closer to convincing her youre not just a troll looking to start shit with her.....you do some kid shit like this and then I look like a fuckin dip for saying anything one way or the other in the 1st place. So, ok, thats all on your shoulders and have it and have more fun with it but I am not saying dick. Well, actually....I prolly say dick alot. "Anything."


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > men are SOOOOO dumb
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Aye, anyone shows me a dork furby fan & it just lessens my overall outlook on humanity. Its like a novel about the vastness and beauty of the ocean......the back chapters are all about the hurricanes, predators and unforgiving dehydration while surrounded by all this water!


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yabbut I was a child then too so.............. Carol.  

Florence Henderson just turned 82.


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


*Let's bring Bonzi up to speed, shall we clit boy? You admitted on another thread YOU worked for a company who made it a standard to hire retards. YOUR WORDS. 

YOU see the issue there clit boy? They hire retards. And you work for who? And they hire what? Lets go so far as to say you are in charge of the retards, their leader in some way. Do you not think that SAME company would hire idiots to lead retards?*


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


^^^^^ idiot mis-comprehended the thread, but.....nobody needs to read the thread to know THAT, its dork furby!! Lol


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > men are SOOOOO dumb
> ...


oh baby I love you too...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > men are SOOOOO dumb
> ...



you think people fall for your shit (well they do... unfortunately for them)  -- I'm not a fan of anyone -- but continue to be a salesman for yours... and learn to speak like a normal human being while you are at it


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Well if Dark Fury is the standard, brb after I fucking off myself while I listen to someone run a circ saw over a chalk board, listen to cats in heat and smell under a humongous humans belly folds. 





Brb


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



yeah well when I have to deal with 2 faced split personality people that happens....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I do plan to take over the world. S'not a secret. No hidden agenda, its all in front of your faces. Last person I need to flip is Furby, howm I doing?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Brb



Do us a favor and don't bother -


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Some people are just meant to not make it.  You are one.  Bank it


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Brb
> ...


Skip to my lou, dumb dumb. And nobody cares about Archies, but Betty was WAY hotter than Wilma Flintstone. Ftr.


----------



## martybegan (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Brb
> ...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

martybegan said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



the man is an idiot and continue to fuck with me.... dumb


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


 ^ Speaking of two faces and personality splits. Grinder.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Piss me off you get the truth


----------



## Pogo (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Haha, you spelled 'feces' wrong.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


This is like our 11th round doing this shit and we are both still standing. One of us needs to drop a nuke or just shut the fuck up. Im hovering the shiny red button with my dimples out in full like. .....naaaaw


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

I can hear a bitch bitching in the background in FZ .... losers....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Pogo said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > martybegan said:
> ...



because you ALWAYS throw the first punch............


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I can hear a bitch bitching in the background in FZ .... losers....


when ya eat your weed its more psycho-active


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Stop that, dork furry threw it and you knob gobbled and then got the business. Your jab was nice today though. We live.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I can hear a bitch bitching in the background in FZ .... losers....
> ...



at least i'm not a name calling cry baby


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



Who is "we"?  Can't help it, you are a worse attention whore than I am and are not man enough to admit things.... deal with the call out.  You know it's true....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


lol you called me name calling cry baby, but.......dass not my name


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

and you're lucky I have to go.. cause there is more.....


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



you're right... it's someone else's..... and you know who it is (but they are a great person .. yeah right!)


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


I aint skurred a ya. : )


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

Who the fuck wanted to fantasize over cartoons anyhow?


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 22, 2016)

look who went where.

nuf said.

later tater


----------



## DarkFury (Feb 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...


*Says the man whose life goal is to be the next "Vanilla Ice".*


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


^ You consider me a man, which is already ten steps of respect ahead of what Ive got for you ya fuckin moon landing puss


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 22, 2016)

It was a simple question with a choice.  Somehow we got here...

Veronica.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 22, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> It was a simple question with a choice.  Somehow we got here...
> 
> Veronica.


When Dark Fury kicks the bucket I hope he breaks three toes. That little girl is o-b-s-e-s-s-ed with me. Threads of mine, youll find him in most all of um. Threads not related to me, you'll see those famed 2 letters. He's a fuckin mark.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 22, 2016)

Over reaction noted.

Your name Betty?  You can call me Al.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> It was a simple question with a choice.  Somehow we got here...
> 
> Veronica.



which is why I love her so (Veronica) - good choice BTW


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

that's typical G.T.

I'm such a bad ass (until you say anything negative to me....)


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> Time to settle this debate!


Veronica looks like she puts out so her


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

I have to give Betty credit though, not every girl can pull off a ponytail


----------



## Skull Pilot (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I have to give Betty credit though, not every girl can pull off a ponytail



I have to say I love a girl with a ponytail
Especially a fit girl in shorts and a tank top wearing a baseball cap with a ponytail out the back


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

I retract everything negative I have said about G.T. 

He's a fine person.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

Skull Pilot said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I have to give Betty credit though, not every girl can pull off a ponytail
> ...



I think that look is cute too.
Because it means the girl is so attractive she can get away with it....


----------



## G.T. (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I retract everything negative I have said about G.T.
> 
> He's a fine person.


I rather you just keep it real with yourself - whatever that leads you to say - say it. Dont let other people effect you.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

Bonzi said:


> I retract everything negative I have said about G.T.
> 
> He's a fine person.



...until Tuesday....


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

Full moon last night, I think G.T. is a werewolf.

Proof you say?  The fur was up on my tail yesterday.


----------



## G.T. (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Full moon last night, I think G.T. is a werewolf.
> 
> Proof you say?  The fur was up on my tail yesterday.


Im whatever everyone wants me to be, and thinks I am, right? So...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > I retract everything negative I have said about G.T.
> ...



No.  I'm done.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Im whatever everyone wants me to be, and thinks I am, right? So...



Well there seems to be a shortage of attractive young ladies in shorts, tank tops, baseball caps and a pony tail...


----------



## G.T. (Feb 23, 2016)

saveliberty said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Im whatever everyone wants me to be, and thinks I am, right? So...
> ...


Ok I amend to 'almost' whatever,' skank! Lol


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 23, 2016)

G.T. said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I have so much fun NOT checking the male/female profile circles...


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2016)

Pineapple.

Dumb poll.


----------



## Bonzi (Feb 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Pineapple.
> 
> Dumb poll.



yes well all know whatever I post you think it's dumb.  No one cares though


----------



## Toro (Feb 23, 2016)

Both in a menage-et-trois!


----------



## deacon06 (Aug 9, 2016)

I like this name because its a royal name . Check Veronica meaning and numerology number Veronica Meaning, What does Veronica name meaning in American


----------

